# SMB User auslesen



## KoelschMan (26. Jul 2004)

Hallo,
hat jemand einen Plan, wie man über ein Java Tool die angemeldeten User an einem Remote-Host über SMB auslesen kann???


Grß
KölschMan


----------



## nollario (26. Jul 2004)

mit einem native call....?

dann wärst du aber nicht mehr plattformunabhängig...


----------



## KoelschMan (26. Jul 2004)

hi,
gibt es denn eine andere Lösung?? ich kann ja leider auch nicht voraussetzen, daß der Remote-Host SNMP installiert hat, sodaß ich ne SNMP Variable abfragen könnte.

Gruß´
Kölschman


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Jul 2004)

Geht das mit der JCIFS API von http://jcifs.samba.org/? Oder über das net.exe Programm von Win2k/XP (Mit Runtime ausführen und Ausgabe abfangen)?

Habs noch nie gemacht, sind jetzt nur so Hinweise.


----------

